# Donde comprar lamparas para monitor LCD???



## aroks (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos; estoy intentando reparar un monitor LCD, el fallo es el de que se enciende y se apaga a los 2 segundos, y tras revisarle el circuito inverter creo que el fallo puede estar en las lamparas; la historia es que no consigo encontrar ningún sitio donde comprar las lamparas, podéis dejarme algún link o solución alternativa??

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Si se apaga, puede ser por problemas de lámparas, pero antes hay que probar otras cosas.

Al apagarse, ¿queda la luz de StandBy, o queda encendida la luz de encendido?.

Creo que por el foro vi a alguien que tuvo un problema similar, pero no recuerdo.

PD: Si estás seguro que son las lámparas, o en su defecto, los inverter, probá por DX (DealExtreme.com, creo que era así), muchos del foro compran ahí


----------



## aroks (Oct 15, 2012)

Sigue funcionando, es decir las lamparas se apagan pero si enfocas con una luz a la pantalla ves las imágenes, revisado el circuito inverter y no le veo daños, lo único que me queda es sacar las lamparas fuera y probarlas, así podre ver si el fallo es de las lamparas o del inverter, de todas maneras ya he descubierto que para buscarlas hay que hacerlo como "backlights" que era un termino que desconocía.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda DJ T3, le hechare un vistazo a esa pagina.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 15, 2012)

De nada. Si, también por la denominación en inglés; "BackLights", osea, Luz Trasera (o algo así, son unos cavernícolas)...

Fijate que puede tener un pin de habilitación del "backlights", que lo manda la placa principal. Rastrea ese pin, y fijate si sigue constante la señal, si se corta, puede que detecte que tenga problema las lámparas, el inverter, o que la placa principal tenga problemas.

Avisá cómo vas...


----------



## aroks (Oct 16, 2012)

Buenas DJ, ya he encontrado el fallo, hechale un vistazo al pequeño vídeo que he hecho de la comprobación de las backlights, al final era una de las lamparas lo que estaba mal.
Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=724050#post724050


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Muy bien.
Te felicito.

Sabes, cualquier duda, nos comentas.

Saludos...


----------



## rubielita (Oct 23, 2012)

si estas seguro que son lamparas,o es el inversor,y tienes problemas de conseguirlos comprate una un metro  cinta led ( es muy comersial) de 12 voltios y remplasa las lamparas.suerte



comprate un metro de cinta led de 12 voltios y remplasa lamparas.suerte


----------



## aroks (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya me han llegado las lamparas y al cambiarlas el monitor funciona perfectamente; en este distribuidor de Ebay se pueden encontrar lamparas para muchos monitores y a muy buen precio:
http://myworld.ebay.com/laptoplcdparts?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Espero que os sea de utilidad y os ahorre un preciado tiempo.


----------



## elvissanchez (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola, si la luz del botón del monitor te indica señal, es decir, te indica actividad, en otras palabras que el monitor NO está en Standby, pero tienes la pantalla en negro, el problema lo tienen las lamparas, en otros casos podría ser alguna pieza de la fuente (regulador, filtros). Te lodigo por experiencia personal. Te aconsejo reparar tu LCD antes que descartarlo, lo digo porque en mi país (Venezuela) estos son muy caros y dificil de adquirir para una persona de clase media . Estoy a tu orden, cualquier duda escribe...


----------

